# Lather or Taping as a Career?



## kimchipotatoes (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey guys, I just recently discovered this drywall forum and I'm happy to join the community! 

I recently got my career started in the drywall world as a interior systems mechanic / lather apprentice, but I have had some thoughts about my future career. Through a coworker I learned that if I show interest to become a taper for the company that the owner will put me into that instead but I'm not sure which avenue is right for me for different reasons. I will try to list out my thoughts in a simple format.

(Before I go into this, just want to mention I have been enjoying my apprenticeship so far)

Drywall Apprentice:
-Receive a Red Seal Certification after 4 years
-Cap out at 31.45$ /hr once you are a Journeyman at my company
-Can eventually become a foreman (I believe foreman rate is at 35~$/hr)
-Seems like this position is the way to potentially score a position like Project Manager/coordinator in the future (since you learn all the aspects of what goes on in the site not just specifically one thing like taping)


Taper:
-As soon as I saw tapers doing their job, the first thing that came to my mind is (that looks really fun!)
- No apprenticeship / no redseal at the end
-I believe at my company tapers make more than drywallers once both journeyman status.
-Ontario has a taper union (if I ever feel like moving)
-I have a strange OCD of wanting to "fill in" cracks and crevices and making strokes (wet mopping, painting etc)
-I like the high skill ceiling factor of taping (people always saying how difficult taping is and how many years it takes to master the craft
-I like the independent aspect of being a taper (they seem to go from job site to job site with all their materials and do their thing on their own)

Unfortunately at my company it's basically a "either/or" type of thing. In a perfect world I would finish my 4 year apprenticeship and get my red seal then learn the art of taping. I would also like to add in the fact that I'm 23 years old and I feel late to the "career game" and feel the need to stick to a path now.

I apologize for the long winded post but this has been nagging me for a couple of weeks now. Thank you all for the help and it's great to meet all of you!:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Would take finishing any day over hanging.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Aug 23, 2017)

thefinisher said:


> Would take finishing any day over hanging.


would you say its a more valuable skill set in the coming years?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Lot harder to learn how to finish properly than hang imo, but I was raised finishing. Hanging is pretty much cutting and measuring.... Finishing is more of an art form at times. Nothing wrong with being a hanger and it is a very valuable skill set, however if you put a good hang job and a bad side by side after a good finisher leaves you will never know the difference.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Aug 23, 2017)

thefinisher said:


> Lot harder to learn how to finish properly than hang imo, but I was raised finishing. Hanging is pretty much cutting and measuring.... Finishing is more of an art form at times. Nothing wrong with being a hanger and it is a very valuable skill set, however if you put a good hang job and a bad side by side after a good finisher leaves you will never know the difference.


Which would you say is more lucrative and has more job security (I'm in Canada).
Thanks!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

If you only do residential taping is a little easier on the body. However, if you do commercial the sticking with drywall has more career potential. I was a general foreman and ran large projects and was paid quite well. I miss reading plans and building the job in my head as I snaped it out on the floor. I ordered all my own materials and kept track of those under me. Company gas card and year end bonus if profitable. I'd rather be an old mechanic than taper. This said, a finisher is typically more artistic vs mechanical. Which are you.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Aug 23, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> If you only do residential taping is a little easier on the body. However, if you do commercial the sticking with drywall has more career potential. I was a general foreman and ran large projects and was paid quite well. I miss reading plans and building the job in my head as I snaped it out on the floor. I ordered all my own materials and kept track of those under me. Company gas card and year end bonus if profitable. I'd rather be an old mechanic than taper. This said, a finisher is typically more artistic vs mechanical. Which are you.


It's hard to say... I REALLY enjoy the idea of having some sort of management position in the future and overseeing a job site and also enjoy the building side of drywall but I also have this itch to get my creative and art side out on the work site. I did painting as a job for two years and really enjoyed it. The act of applying plaster and maneuvering it with that flat knife looks visually satisfying to me. I also find myself to be somewhat of a perfectionist and would have pride in wanting something to look as good as possible. Though like I said, in the long run I see myself wanting to have much more responsibility a la project manager/foreman position etc and not sure if working as a taper will get me there.

Such a hard decision haha ;(.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the variety of tasks involved in taping. And the variety of methods you can choose to do those tasks. Management wasn't for me personally. I ran jobs for six years. The money and perks were great but the pride and satisfaction of producing quality work with my hands is more gratifying to me. Just my opinion, of course


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

gopherstateguy said:


> I like the variety of tasks involved in taping. And the variety of methods you can choose to do those tasks. Management wasn't for me personally. I ran jobs for six years. The money and perks were great but the pride and satisfaction of producing quality work with my hands is more gratifying to me. Just my opinion, of course


I feel you pain, I am going to give being mr. boss man a few more years, and retire doing small jobs, and fishing more! I love the work I do...just hate all the people i have to deal with everyday...seems like more and more people are becoming intolerant to simple facts or process that need to happen in this field.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Aug 23, 2017)

gopherstateguy said:


> I like the variety of tasks involved in taping. And the variety of methods you can choose to do those tasks. Management wasn't for me personally. I ran jobs for six years. The money and perks were great but the pride and satisfaction of producing quality work with my hands is more gratifying to me. Just my opinion, of course




Based on what I said in the original post what would you reccomend for me? It's such a big decision in my life and don't want to make a choice I will regret.

Thank you


----------

